# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο σε έναν πολύ κάλο πάτερα και τραγουδιστή

## johnakos32

Στις 19 του μηνα δυστυχως ξαφνικα εχασα ενα απο το καλυτερα πουλακια που ειχα ποτε . 
Ενα πουλακι που δεν θέλησε να μεινει στο κοπαδι μου και για του χρονου και εφυγε προωρα.
Πολυ καλος τραγουδιστης και αριστος πατερας . 






 :Sick0004:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ λυπάμαι....ήταν πραγματικά πανέμορφος...

----------


## jk21

Κριμα   :Sick0004:

----------


## mparoyfas

....... :Sick0004:

----------


## panos70

Κριμα ρε Γιαννη τι να πεις,εχω περασει κι εγω αναλογες καταστασεις και ξερω πως νιωθεις , τουλαχιστον απο τι '' εφυγε'' βρηκες το λογο ;

----------


## gpapjohn

Γιάννη λυπάμαι...

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Γιαννη.
Κριμα για το πουλακι...
Ισως σε καταλαβαινω,καμμια φορα,αυτο το ''ξαφνικα'',ποναει πολυ.
Να σαι καλά κ να χαιρεσαι τα άλλα πουλακια που εχεις..

----------


## bkourou

Ότι χειροτερο... να χανεις ετσι ξαφνικα ένα πουλακι, κριμα.. προσεχε τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## amastro

Το πουλάκι αυτό ήταν το "μοντέλο" της αγαπημένης μου φωτογραφίας, αυτής με τον κατηφέ. Τα είχα πει στο Γιάννη όταν την ποστάρισε.
Κρίμα.

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι....

----------


## e2014

κριμα,λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου.... ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του.....

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι πολύ Γιάννη.  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## jimk1

Κριμα Γιαννη

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το καναρινακι σου Γιαννη

----------


## johnakos32

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους,  ίσως ήταν το μόνο πουλάκι που είχα τέτοια αδυναμία στα υπόλοιπα δεν είχα τόση. 
Αυτό το ξαφνικα να ξυπνάς να πηγαίνεις να βάλεις αυγοτροφη κλπ και να το βλέπεις κάτω είναι το χειρότερο πράγματι, δεν έχω καταλάβει από το εφυγε ακόμα...
Ανδρέα αυτό το πουλάκι ήταν πολλά....

----------


## mrsoulis

Το καλύτερο μάθημα μου το έδωσε ένας θείος μου... Έχω χάσει και εγώ αρκετά ζωντανά στη ζωή μου για διάφορους λόγους και κυρίως σκυλιά... Η στενοχώρια που έχω περάσει είναι απερίγραπτη.... Όταν λοιπόν ο θείος μου του σκοτώθηκε ένα σκυλάκι που στην κυριολεξία το είχε μαζί του 24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο και του είπα ότι λυπάμαι πολύ γύρισε και μου είπε σχεδόν γελαστός.... Ω Αντώνη μη λυπάμαι εγώ ξέρω ότι έζησε 10 χρόνια καλά! Αυτό εχει σημασία λοιπόν να ξέρεις ότι του προσφερες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες και εχει στη συνείδηση σου ότι πέρασε ευτυχισμένες στιγμές μαζί σου....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι Γιαννη.. καλο ταξιδι να χει ο ομορφουλης.

----------


## Gardelius

Κρίμα Γιαννη, ας αναπαυθεί..

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004: ...

----------


## HarrisC

Λυπαμαι Γιαννη

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κρίμα Γιάννη , πάντα έτσι γίνεται φίλε . Όταν φεύγει κάποιο πάντα είναι το ¨καλύτερο¨ ...

----------

